# Pc components running too hot. Advice needed!



## bubusam13 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi Guys,

My AMD FX 6300 is running at 67 degree C at idle and GPU near to 80 degree. PC even shuts down due to overheating. I applied Artic Silver 5 which helped in bringing CPU temperature to about 50 and I have removed the GPU default cooler and attached a CPU cooler to it, which reduced it's temperature to about 58 degree at idle. I have disabled cool n quite to save my CPU from burning out but these are all temporary Jugad (solutions).
I need a CPU cooler. Please suggest something within 2.5K. 
Attached below is a graphical diagram of my chassis with the fan openings. Please suggest where to attach fans and in what direction.
*i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n536/bubusam13/MYPCSTRUCTURE_zpsc7e2fa57.jpg


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 4, 2014)

front and bottom intakes are for intake fans
rear and top intakes are for exhaust fans


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 4, 2014)

best cpu cooler in 2.5-3k range is cooler master hyper212evo but it requires 160mm of space(mentioned in cabinet specifications as max cpu cooler height/compatibility).


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 4, 2014)

[MENTION=105759]bubusam13[/MENTION], also mention you fan placement and which direction they blow air.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hyper 212 evo is not available in the market. I cabinet is Bitfenix Merc Alpha, presently top fan Intake, rear exhaust


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 4, 2014)

look for hyper 212X. get a front intake fan.it will help in cooling you hdd too. bottom fan should be intake. make top fan as exhaust.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 4, 2014)

How are these, they look awesome

Buy Online Asus Silent Knight AL 92mm CPU Cooler in India

Buy Online Core-Contact freezer 120mm CPU Cooler in India
and 
Buy Online Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme CPU Cooler in India


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 4, 2014)

dont go for a cooler with 92mm fans at this budget. the second one looks good especially for its price. you may look at various reviews before getting into a conclusion.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 4, 2014)

Spoiler






bubusam13 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My AMD FX 6300 is running at 67 degree C at idle and GPU near to 80  degree. PC even shuts down due to overheating. I applied Artic Silver 5  which helped in bringing CPU temperature to about 50 and I have removed  the GPU default cooler and attached a CPU cooler to it, which reduced  it's temperature to about 58 degree at idle. I have disabled cool n  quite to save my CPU from burning out but these are all temporary Jugad  (solutions).
> I need a CPU cooler. Please suggest something within 2.5K.
> ...






Get this cooler and add a 2nd fan for a push-pull setup.It will be enough for you.

Link:Cooler Master Hyper 212X Cooler - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com

Also add a 120mm x5 fans -(550x5)=2750. (As shown above in the spoiler)

On the fans there will be a small arrow showing which way they blow.So place the Front and Bottom fans as Intake fans & place the Top and Rear fans as Exhaust fans.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 4, 2014)

bubusam13 said:


> Hyper 212 evo is not available in the market. I cabinet is Bitfenix Merc Alpha,* presently top fan Intake, rear exhaust*



That won't do anyting good. The cool air from top intake fan will be quickly expelled by rear exhaust fan. Get a front and side intake fan and make the top fan as exhaust.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi Guys, thanks for your advice. Is this cooler not good ? *www.digit.in/forum/redirect-to/?redirect=*www.primeabgb.com/tuniq-tower-120-extreme-cpu-cooler.html

It looks good though.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 4, 2014)

here is my setup hope it helps ......
*i.imgur.com/I4rXDjN.png?1

- - - Updated - - -

normal temps are 50 at max........

gpu only goes to 70 on load (100%) then afterwards comes down to 35........

- - - Updated - - -



bubusam13 said:


> Hi Guys, thanks for your advice. Is this cooler not good ? *www.digit.in/forum/redirect-to/?redirect=*www.primeabgb.com/tuniq-tower-120-extreme-cpu-cooler.html
> 
> It looks good though.


reviews seems good...........


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 4, 2014)

why use 1 top fan as intake?hot air rises upwards & that is why bottom fans are used as intake because they will suck the most cool air in the room.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 4, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> why use 1 top fan as intake?hot air rises upwards & that is why bottom fans are used as intake because they will suck the most cool air in the room.



well actually my top fan intake is really close to CPU cooler fan........

as soon as the air enters it get directed towards aluminum cooling fins of 212 evo and through top and rear exhaust the hot air get blown away....... 

for gpu front intake fan is sufficient for the moment *I THINK* plz correct me if i am wrong........


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 4, 2014)

i see.i was assuming the top intake without a big cpu cooler like 212 evo.front intake is most beneficial for hdd & even though it helps gpu cooling i think side intake fan provides most cooling for a big & hot running gpu.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 4, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> here is my setup hope it helps ......
> *i.imgur.com/I4rXDjN.png?1
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



That top intake fan sucks most of the hot air back into cabinet. Install a side intake fan and make both top fans as exhaust.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 4, 2014)

I dont have any side fan slots also there are no ports left for fan the bottom fan slot is being blocked by PSU in short this cabinet sucks!(bought it for 4k+ taxes worst decision).............
and ya except for cpu fan and front intake fan(which is stock led one for CM 431 elite plus) all fans run at 1200 rpm.......... IDK how to change front fan .......
lets continue this discussion elsewhere i don't want to hijack the thread.........

btw THIS IS MY 1000 post yes!!!


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi Guys, don't you think the bottom fan will suck dust into the cabinet.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 4, 2014)

any intake fan will suck dust into the cabinet which is why dust filters are there.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 4, 2014)

Yes that's true but my floor becomes too dusty. Anyway, now suggest where can I get a dust filter ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 4, 2014)

search here.i think there is a guide to make your own dust filter.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 4, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> search here.i think there is a guide to make your own dust filter.



Yeah, from stockings


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 4, 2014)

Ok I got all I need to know. Another query, is there any off market graphics card cooler ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 5, 2014)

bubusam13 said:


> Ok I got all I need to know. Another query, is there any off market graphics card cooler ?



Yes there are aftermarket GPU coolers available but most of them are for stock cards, not custom cards. Why not just stick one or two 80mm fans on the card and let them run at full speeds?


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 7, 2014)

bubusam13 said:


> Bought this. As per online review better than Coolermaster 212 evo. Got it at even less than half the price of that. 120 mm one for 1.2K from PrimeABGB. Overclocked my CPU to 4.4 GHz, CPU temperature never increase 47 degree.
> 
> *i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n536/bubusam13/2014-06-13193511_zps93528e3a.jpg
> *i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n536/bubusam13/2014-06-13193653_zpsbe648bea.jpg
> ...



Got this for CPU and also bought a new GPU... both are now performing well.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 7, 2014)

Congrats.
post temperature results as well


----------



## Jripper (Jul 7, 2014)

Could you post a link for that cpu cooler?
What is it called?
Core contact freezer?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 7, 2014)

Jripper said:


> Could you post a link for that cpu cooler?
> What is it called?
> Core contact freezer?



Buy Online Core-Contact freezer 120mm CPU Cooler in India


----------



## Jripper (Jul 7, 2014)

Damn. That is really cheap considering the performance stated in the reviews @_@ And that thermal paste is super awesome as well. 
The only con listed in some reviews is that the mounting hardware is not that durable and bends with time.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't think so it's not that durable but its too tight. 
It got better review than CM hyper 212 evo which most recommends. I over clocked to 4.4 GHz. You also get a FAN controller with it. The built in fan is very silent and I set the speed at 1300 RPM and still temp don't cross 49 degree. The fan speed can go upto 1800 RPM. I tested.

- - - Updated - - -

There is another much much better looking I wanted to purchase but it was out of stock.
*tuniq.com.tw/images/product/120extreme/Tower-120-extreme-banner.jpg


----------



## Jripper (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah I saw this one as well. Good good will buy these in the future :3


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 7, 2014)

Their price will increase if popularity increases. Anyway this one is a bit less efficient than the previous one is 2-3 degrees more does not matter than you can choose this one.


----------

